# Reformed Theologian David J. Engelsma



## Mayflower (Feb 2, 2006)

What's do you think about Reformed Theologian David J. Engelsma ? What and why do you like it or not about his works ?

I just started to read the Covenant of God and the Children of Believers, which i think is a good book.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> What's do you think about Reformed Theologian David J. Engelsma ? What and why do you like it or not about his works ?
> 
> I just started to read the Covenant of God and the Children of Believers, which i think is a good book.



He is a minister in the Protestant Reformed Churches and a follower of Herman Hoeksema. The PR's (as they are called) reject Kuyper's doctrine of "_gemeen gratie_" (common grace) and the "well meant offer" of the gospel. I don't think they allow infralapsarianism in their communion, but I'm not sure. They also reject the traditional Reformed doctrine of the covenant of works and the covenant of redemption. 

Despite their idiosyncratic covenant theology, they are solid on justification and quite opposed to the Federal Vision and NPP but they tend to see everything in terms of the 1924 argument with the CRC over the so-called three points of Synod Kalamazoo. 

They use the KJV only. Here's a link to their beliefs

rsc


----------



## yeutter (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> . The PR's (as they are called) reject Kuyper's doctrine of "_gemeen gratie_" (common grace) and the "well meant offer" of the gospel. I don't think they allow infralapsarianism in their communion, but I'm not sure.... rsc



In the early 1980s, Pastor Steve Houck told me that one PR pastor was infralapsarian. I do not recall which one.


----------

